# Christmas in May?



## Elena (May 21, 2008)

It sure feels like it! I got a delivery of plants from Sam Tsui today. They came all the way from US to Germany and then from Germany to UK arrived in great condition.

I probably won't be able to buy any more plants for the next few month so I decided to have a bit of a splurge and get some nice plants. Ordered them a few weeks ago and been waiting quite impatiently ever since.







Back row from left to right

Paph roth x sib ('Sam's Best' FCC/AOS x 'Rex' FCC/AOS)

Paph Michael Koopowitz (philippinense var roebelinii 'Red Spider'x sanderianum 'Red Spider')

Paph. Prince Edward of York (sanderianum 'Long Red Petal' x rothschildianum 'Gigantic' FCC/AOS)

Front row

Paph. Lady Isabel (stonei 'Henry' x rothschildianum 'Gigantic' FCC/AOS)

Paph. leucochilum x sib ('Jeanie' AM/AOS x 'Red Sunset')


----------



## Scooby5757 (May 21, 2008)

how'd you get the big plants? Most of what he offers is anywhere from 10-20cm LS. The roth i know he sells BS, but the rest....what's your secret?

Nice haul too! :clap:


----------



## Elena (May 21, 2008)

Lol, no secrets. I think the roth, MK and leucochilum were all listed as BS. For the other two I just nicely asked him if he would mind picking the biggest plants he had availble. They were a little extra but I didn't mind.


----------



## Carol (May 21, 2008)

His orchids are wonderful and vigorous growers. I purchased a flask of Paph parishii from him last month and it is growing in compots now. Also purchased a flask of Paph Robinianum last summer and some are ready to go into 2 inch pots. Great going.


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2008)

Good acquisitions.


----------



## streetmorrisart (May 21, 2008)

That is a VERY fine haul. I’ve got the same leucochilum cross—want to race?! (I’m kidding of course.)


----------



## rdlsreno (May 21, 2008)

Excellent!! We just can't help it!! :rollhappy:


Ramon


----------



## Elena (May 22, 2008)

streetmorrisart said:


> I’ve got the same leucochilum cross—want to race?! (I’m kidding of course.)



Sure!

Okay, I'm kidding too. I think that not killing it is the main objective at the moment.

Thanks guys!


----------



## JeanLux (May 22, 2008)

Your selection is great, and the plants look pretty healthy; a big purchase!! Jean


----------

